# Winstrol Only PCT Advice?



## gangen (Jul 7, 2016)

I really need some advice here. Been doing winstrol 20mg for 3 weeks and i feel horrible right now. Had a friend who did the same for 4 weeks and he doesn't feel bad at all. 
I've read on other forums that nolva or clomid might be the best choice to go with, some also say you don't need a pct at all for winstrol only cycle..

Also I'm 18 years old.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh boy...

First off 18 is way too young and this was really dumb on your part.  You apparently just did what your other idiot friend was doing? 

When you take steroids your body ceases production of its own testosterone.  Therefore you have none. Basically you are a female right now.  Oral only cycles are for females only.

Yes you need a damn pct.  You need 50mg clomid for 4 weeks. You need 20mg nolva for 4 weeks. They are taken every day.

Seriously don't ever do this again.  You are way too young, may have caused lifelong damage to your endocrine system and will lose any gains you made if any while on as soon as you come off.


----------



## bvs (Jul 7, 2016)

pillar is right
you are going to get a lot of hate on this post and for good reason!


----------



## gangen (Jul 7, 2016)

I know it was dumb, and yea I pretty much did what he was doing after seeing that he made some good gains and strength while looking more lean. He also regularly talk about how the side effects of steroids are overrated and that I should not take a PCT cause it would only cause more harm than good. But right now i just feel more weak.

It would take me a few days to get nolva and clomid. Should i just continue taking winstrol till i get it? I stopped two days ago.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 7, 2016)

gangen said:


> I know it was dumb, and yea I pretty much did what he was doing after seeing that he made some good gains and strength while looking more lean. He also regularly talk about how the side effects of steroids are overrated and that I should not take a PCT cause it would only cause more harm than good. But right now i just feel more weak.
> 
> It would take me a few days to get nolva and clomid. Should i just continue taking winstrol till i get it? I stopped two days ago.



your friend is a first class retard..U should smack him for giving u advice that could have fukkked u up..U should also smack yourself for following a idiot


----------



## Milo (Jul 7, 2016)

The older I get the more I ****ing hate high school and college douche bags. And I'm only 26 for christs sake.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 7, 2016)

You should never run Winstrol alone...for a first cycle or for a fifteenth cycle. Testosterone is the way to go early on, as it is made by your body and generally tolerated well. Also it will give you a baseline for how your body reacts to AAS and that will allow you to dose other compounds properly later on. The name of the game with AAS is to use only as much as you need to reach your goal and no more. THese are powerful compounds and should be treated with respect. Always run a proper PCT and have that on hand AND planned out before you even inject or pop the first pill. PCT will help to get your body started producing testosterone on its own again and is the best way to preserve your hard earned gains. There is an excellent sticky thread on the steroids forum about first cycles and PCT that I would recommend reading several times...also if you can get a copy of Anabolics by William Llewellyn read it cover to cover then read it again. Know what you're getting into before you dive in...hopefully you havent done any permanent damage and have learned a harsh but important lesson.

PS: I know most people are anxious to begin but unless you're shooting for becoming a top IFBB pro started steroids before you're at least 26 and have 3-4 years of training and dieting under your belt is jumping the gun IMO. Learn to grow naturally as that will be how you will grow on gear and it will help you maximize your results. Patience, patience, patience.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 7, 2016)

Speachless bro read all the stickies stick around and listen


----------



## gangen (Jul 7, 2016)

Ok just a quick update. I talked to my doctor today and he said just the same as what my friend had already told me. That i should not use any pct etc.. and that it would only make it worse. I think i'l just go with his advice, and I didn't take too much Winstrol either so my hormones will most likely stabilize soon.


----------



## Milo (Jul 7, 2016)

Good luck.......


----------



## thqmas (Jul 7, 2016)

gangen, you'll be fine. Just keep on training and don't use anything until you are older and more physically and mentally mature to it.

Your Doc is right in some way. The clomid and nolva will make your recovery quicker and you may be able to keep some gains (I doubt that).

Your doctor says that because he thinks you won't do this shit again. Your body will get back into balance - don't worry.

Just don't do this shit again!

And your friend is still retarded, by the way.


----------



## gangen (Jul 7, 2016)

thqmas said:


> gangen, you'll be fine. Just keep on training and don't use anything until you are older and more physically and mentally mature to it.
> 
> Your Doc is right in some way. The clomid and nolva will make your recovery quicker and you may be able to keep some gains (I doubt that).
> 
> ...



Thanks 
And yea i won't take anything anytime soon. Actually had a good talk with my doctor and i think I'l train for a a few more years and I'l do better research next time. 

Btw my friend is a cheerleader and got really into steroids after he was at the World Championship in the US. He keep talking about how everyone is doing it etc.. He also met people younger than us that was taking much stronger stuff. 

Just felt the need to ask on here since he did the same cycle as me (and for 1 week longer) and didn't feel bad at all afterwards. 

Anyway thanks for all the replies and help!


----------



## Milo (Jul 7, 2016)

Word of advice.... Don't follow in the footsteps of a male cheerleader.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 7, 2016)

Milo said:


> Word of advice.... Don't follow in the footsteps of a male cheerleader.



Hahahaha best post ever!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 7, 2016)

Jesus man, this is why gear is illegal


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 8, 2016)

I actually am not surprised whatsoever that a male cheerleader suggested an oral only cycle. 

If the shoe fits...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2016)

A male cheerleader lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2016)

Give me a D give me a I give me a C give me a K what's that spell Dick dick dick


----------



## snake (Jul 8, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Give me a D give me a I give me a C give me a K what's that spell Dick dick dick



Did Bundy just say, "Give me a dick"? I'm lost...


----------



## bvs (Jul 8, 2016)

99.9% of doctors have no idea about AAS or PCT


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2016)

snake said:


> Did Bundy just say, "Give me a dick"? I'm lost...



i was practicing my male cheers bro


----------



## thqmas (Jul 8, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I actually am not surprised whatsoever that a male cheerleader suggested an oral only cycle.
> 
> If the shoe fits...



I actually am surprised that the male cheerleader didn't suggested other oral only activities.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2016)

Dan Green was a cheerleader ya know.


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dan Green was a cheerleader ya know.



Heard him mention this in an interview him and his wife did. Still can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Jann1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Lol.....Bro Bundy, love your answer!


----------

